# Abschaltung von SPS-Baugruppen



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wir möchten hinter einer Not-Aus Abschaltung nach Kat. 2 die SPS Baugruppen die Spannung wegnehmen und somit die Aktoren Stillsetzen.
Die Baugruppen sind ET200s, die Abschaltgruppen haben ein eigenes PM-Modul. Wie schaltet mann jetzt weg, einfach nur die 24V+ oder noch zusätzlich die Masse "L-" .....?


----------



## Markus (1 Juni 2008)

L+ reicht, bei Kat.2 reicht auch ein Kontakt dafür.


----------



## HDD (1 Juni 2008)

*Kat 2?????*

Hi,
hier ist absolut Entscheidend welche Kategorie du einhalten musst. Auch ist sehr wichtig das die Ventile oder was dahinter ist auch in der Kategorie ausgeführt sind, also eine alleinige Betrachtung der elektrischen Seite reicht nicht.
Gehen wir von Kat 2. aus dann reicht eine einpolige Abschaltung diese muss aber schon über eine Sicherheitsgerichtet Schaltung geschehen, also z.B. ein Not-Aus der dann einpolig auf ein Sicherheitsrelais geht die Sicheren Ausgänge diese Relais schalten dann die 24V ab. Und die Sicherheitsfunktion muss auch überwacht werden wie z.B. wenn man über einen Schütz einen Motor abschaltet dann muss dieser Schütz in den Rückführkreis eingebunden werden .
Den die Norm (Alt) schreibt bei Kat2 : Das auftreten eines Fehlers kann zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion zwischen den Prüfabständen führen. Also muss aber geprüft werden das macht dann das Sicherheitsrelais im Rückführkreis.

Also wenn du beschreiben kannst was genau du da vorhast können wir Dir besser helfen.
In Zukunft wird das ganze dann nach Perfomences Level gemacht der Risikograph sieht aber noch so aus wie früher aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.



HDD


----------



## HBL (2 Juni 2008)

*Steuerungskategorie 2*

Guten Abend Zusammen

Nachstehend einige grundsätzliche Bemerkungen zu Steuerungskategorie 2:

*Zur Steuerungskategorie 2 (nach Norm EN 954-1 oder Norm EN ISo 13849-1):*

In beiden Normen muss als zusätzliche Anforderung zur Steuerungs-Kategorie 1, eine wiederkehrende Testung der Sicherheitsfunktion durchgeführt werden.

Dieser Test muss unter anderem beim Anlauf der Maschine und vor Einleiten eines gefährlichen Zustandes durchgeführt werden.
Diese Anforderungen lassen sich kaum sinnvoll und praxisgerecht umsetzen. Daher wird meistens die Steuerungskategorie 3 gewählt.

Steuerungskategorie 3 bedeutet nichts anderes, als dass die Sicherheitsfunktion 1-fehlersicher sein muss. D.h. 1 Fehler darf nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.

Diese obgenannten Anforderungen sind in beiden Normen identisch.

Somit wäre dann, entgegen der Meinung, die reine 1-kanalige Sicherheitsfunktion eine Steuerungskategorie 1.

Grundsätzlich genügt es nicht, mit einer SPS nur die Steuerspannung der Aktoren wegzuschalten. Die Abschaltung der Aktoren muss mittels eine NA-Moduls und Leistungsschützen erfolgen.

Am Anfang der ganzen Geschichte muss jedoch eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse erstellt werden (Forderung MRL, rechtlich verbindlich).


Gruss Hans


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2008)

@hbl

steuerungskategorie? --> das verwirrt etwas, du meinst sicherheitskategorie, oder wie kommst du auf den begrif?


wenn er von vonre weg sagr kat.2, dann gehe ich davon aus das es eine risikoanalyse gegeben hat und diese als gegeben betrachtet werden darf.

bei kat.2 reicht eine abschaltung über einen leistungskontakt. der leistungskontakt ist entweder irekt von einem sicherheitsrelais das die anforderung erfüllt, oder eben von einem schütz mit rückführung.

es war nie die rede davon, das nur mit der sps die steuerspannung weggeschaltet wird!

das prinzip der abschaltung mit dem na-geräte bzw. den leistungskontakten war dem fragesteller meiner meinung anch bekannt, immerhin war im die bezeichnung kat.2 auch ein begriff.

es ging im lediglich darum ob nur der l+ oder l+ und l- über den leistungskontakt geschaltet werden müssen. und das ist nicht der fall, auch bei kat.3 und kat.4 reicht es nur den l+ zu schalten, dan eben über zwei leistungskontakte...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2008)

Hallo und vielen dank für die schnelle Reaktion,
zur meiner Fragestellung. Wir möchten Drehstrommotore abschalten die Frässpindeln antreiben (Holzbearbeitung), diese Spindel werden über eine Pneumatische Scheibenbremse abgebremst. Nach Ablauf einer Zeit im Sicherheitsrelais, wird ein Magnetkraftveriegelte Zuhaltung entriegelt und der Bediener kann an die Spindel um z.B. Werkzeugwechsel durchzuführen.
Achsen und Vorschübe werden nur über ein Not-Aus abgeschaltet der auf das Sicherheitsrelais geht. Bei den Sicherheitsrelais handelt es sich um ein Kombinationsrelais der Fa Siemens 3TK2845-1HB42. Die Motore werden über Schützkombination als Direktstarter bzw. Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung gestartet. Die Schütze werden über eine SPS angesteuert, die E/A-Baugruppen sind ET200s, deren Potential entsprechen abgeschaltet wird.
Ich möchte nur "L+" schalten da das die sache für mich vereinfacht.
Anbei sind ein paar Dokumete.

pdf1: Entspricht im Prinzip unsere Not-Aus-Abschaltung
Anhang anzeigen pdf1.pdf


pdf2: Abschaltung bei von 300er bzw. ET200M Baugruppen 
Anhang anzeigen pdf2.pdf


pdf3: Abschaltung bei Kat. 3 "L+" und "L-" muß geschaltet werden (für Markus)
Anhang anzeigen pdf3.pdf


(hoffentlich habe ich das mit den Anhängen richtig gemacht.


----------



## INST (2 Juni 2008)

*Nur Kat 2 ?*

Hallo,

ich wundere mich, wie manche Hersteller ihre Analgen einschätzen.

Ich würde den Motoren (unabhängig von der Kat.) redundant die Versorgung abschalten. Nur die Baugruppen abzuschalten währe mir in diesem Fall zu heiß.

Einen sicheren gruß
INST


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2008)

Mir wäre eine Redunante aufbauweise auch Lieber,
aber in der Holzbearbeitung hat mann eine vielzahl von Fräsmotore in einer Anlage, die Redunant aufzubauen ist natürlich ein riesieger Aufwand. Ich weiß ziemlich sicher das das nimmand macht. Wenn wir damit jetzt anfangen können wir ziemlich schnell die Tore schließen.
Dann ist es ja so das es da in diesen Bereich Produktnormen gibt die einfach nicht mehr verlangen, wie Kat 2. Das liegt daran das die Antriebe unter einer Schutzhaube.


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> pdf3: Abschaltung bei Kat. 3 "L+" und "L-" muß geschaltet werden (für Markus)
> Anhang anzeigen 4736


 
ja, in dem fall schon.
kann mir jemand sagen warum ich die redundanz nicht erreiche wenn ich die beiden kontakte einfach in reihe vor den l+ schalte und den l- nicht schalte?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,
ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke das so Querschlüsse vermieden werden sollen, wenn "L-" weg geschaltet wird kann der Aktor nicht schalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2008)

Ach Markus,
ich hab noch gerade gesehen im Dokument "PDF3" ist ja sowieso ein Sicherheitsrelais vorgeschaltet und das ist intern schon Redunant.


----------



## INST (2 Juni 2008)

*Ich weiß ziemlich sicher das das nimmand macht !!*

Ja, ja, das alte Lied von den Kosten der Sicherheit.

wie gesagt, ich würde die Hube mit Sicherheitsschalter ausrüsten und über einen Sicherheitskombi redundant mit 2 Schützen die Versorgung abschalten.
Wir holen in solchen Fällen immer einen Spezialist vom TÜV - Süd. Die Jungs sind gut drauf und sehen nicht nur die Norm. Sie wissen auch, dass es eine Praxis gibt mit vielen wenn und aber.

Für Markus:
Ich kann dir keine Norm nennen. Aber wenn der Schütz nach dem Abschalten der Steuerspannung kleben bleibt, läuft die Anlage weiter. 
Mit Redundanz in der Versorgung in der währe das nicht passiert  !!

Gruß
INST


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2008)

ja aber wenn ich dem powermodul den l+ sicher nehme über 2 kontakte, dann kann die potentialgruppe ein einziger erdschluss sein, da geht nichts mehr weil nicht mehr in der potentialgruppen rein kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2008)

...Markus nicht Erdschluß, sondern Querschluß. Eine "L+" Ader oder Schaltdraht eines Aktors (vielleicht Ventil) hat einen Schluß zu den abgeschalteten Aktor....

...INST, wenn aber Kat 2 laut Produktnorm und Gefahrenanalyse reicht warum nicht, selbst Kat 1, kann ja für bestimmte Anwendungfälle ausreichen. Jetzt nimm doch mal eine Kettensäge, hast du da schon mal einen Not-Aus gesehen der dann über zwei Ventile die Spritzufuhr abschaltet. Oder eine Kreissäge, da läuft auch das Sägeblatt offen, normal eigendlich ummöglich das kann sich ja jemand verletzen. Also es ist immer Auslegungssache....


----------



## INST (2 Juni 2008)

*Also es ist immer Auslegungssache*

Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt der Diskusion, an der wir aufhören müssen.  
Ich muss dir zustimmen. Man denke an "Todesmaschinen" wie Kettensägen und Kreissägen. Nicht vergessen dürfen wir Brotschneidemaschinen, Handmixer und den Gurkenhobel.

Na klar, ist alles Auslegungssache, jede Firma sieht die Dinge eben anders und jeder muss seinen eigenen Weg finden.
Das Problem ist immer nur wenn etwas passiert. Dann weiß es jeder wieder besser und Sprüche wie "an der Sicherheit dürfen wir nicht sparen" sind an der Tagesordnung.

Einen sicheren tag noch
INST


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...Markus nicht Erdschluß, sondern Querschluß. Eine "L+" Ader oder Schaltdraht eines Aktors (vielleicht Ventil) hat einen Schluß zu den abgeschalteten Aktor....


 
du meinst einen querschluss ausserhalb zu einer anderen potentialgruppe?
das wäre ein problem, ist das der grund warum es so geamacht wird?

mann sollte das vielleicht nochmal trennen:

angenommen ein sicherheitsrelais oder ein F-DO das kat.3 oder kat.4 kann, soll einen 400V motor schalten, dann schalte ich mit dem relais zwei schütze deren spueln paralell sind.
die leistungskontakte sind in reihe vor dem motor.

ich kenne keine schaltbild einer solchen schaltung (und die finden sich bei google und in jeder verpakung in rauhen mengen) wo das sicherheitsrelais auch den l- der schütze trennt.
(bei F-DO ist das so, die schalten immer l+ und l-, aber die relais doch nicht)

wenn du jetzt noch einen standart DO mit einem eigenen powermodul in reihe zu deinem sicherheitsrelais hängts, wo ist da das problem? das ist ja (praktisch) nur ein weiterer potentialfreier kontakt.
abgesehen davon dass die ganze potentialgruppe abgeschaltet wird, behaupte ich einfach mal das das te200s system querschlussicher ist.


bei einer schaltung in kat 2 sieht das gleich aus, es ist eben nur ein leistungschütz vor dem motor.

gehen diese schaltungsbeispiele etwa alle davon aus das die verbindugnen zwischen schützen und sichehitsrelais querschlussicher verlegt sind? (müssten sie ja dann eigentlich)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,
es ist so wie du sagst, nur bei Kat 3 sieht es etwas anders aus. Das Beispiel (siehe PDF 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen pdf3.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
) kommt von Siemens, so haben die das vom Tüv Süd abnehmen lassen. Das ganze ist auch noch auf ein bestimmtes Baugruppenspecktum begrenzt. Daran würde ich nie rütteln, aber wie ist es in Kat 2....?


----------



## HBL (2 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend Markus

Deine Anmerkung zum Begriff "Steuerungskategorie" haben wir unter anderem aus dem Satz "Gestalten der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile einer Steuerung", enthalten in der Norm EN 954-1, abgeleitet. Wenn für dich der Begriff "Sicherheitskategorie" besser ist, so werde ich mich daran orientieren.

Zur Kategorie 2 ist in den detaillierten Ausführungen in der Norm EN 954-1, sowie in der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 folgendes ganz klar festgehalten:

*ZITAT EN 954-1 zu Kategorie 2:*

Die Anforderungen von Kategorie B, die Verwendung bewährter Sicherheitsprinzipien und die Anforderungen diese Unterabschnittes müssen erfüllt sein.

Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen der Kategorie 2 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass ihre Sicherheitsfunktion(en) in geeigneten Zeitabständen durch die Maschinensteuerung geprüft werden. Die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion(en) muss


· *Beim Anlauf der Maschine **und vor Einleiten eines gefährlichen Zustandes**, und*


· *Perioisch während des Betriebs, wenn die Risikoanalyse und die Betriebsart zeigen, dass dies notwendig ist,*


erfolgen.

Dieses Verhalten lässt zu,dass

Das Auftreten eines Fehlers zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion zwischen den Prüfungen führt;
*Der Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion bei der Prüfung erkannt wird*
Die Abschaltung mit Leistungskontakten kann in der Kategorie 2 sehr wohl einkanalig erfolgen.

Die Kategorie 2 wird jedoch nur mit einer 1-kanaligen Abschaltung mit Rückführung des Leistungsschützen nicht erfüllt. Damit kann lediglich der Fehler (z.B. Verschweissen) des Leistungsschützen festgestellt werden.

Die Überwachung und Fehlererkennung in den Sensoren, wie NA-Taster, Sicherheitsendschalter etc. wird so nicht gewährleistet.

Das grosse Problem der Kategorie 2 ist somit die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion beim Anlauf der Maschine und vor Einleiten eines gefährlichen Zustandes.

Diese Anforderung kann nur sehr schwer und nicht praktikabel erfüllt werden.

Aus diesem Grunde wird in den meisten Fällen die Kategorie 3 gewählt. Diese verlangt eine 1-Fehlersicherheit. D.h. 2 kanalige Ausführung der Aktorenabschaltung und Rückführung der Leistungsschützen. 

*Zitat Norm EN 954-1 zu Kategorie 3:*

Dieses Verhalten lässt zu, dass

bei Auftreten eines einzelnen Fehlers die Sicherheitsfunktion immer erhalten bleibt;
einige, aber nicht alle Fehler erkannt werden;
die Anhäufung unerkannter Fehler zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen kann.
Somit ist die Kategorie 3 (2-kanalige Ausführung) einfacher zu erfüllen.

Schöner Abend und Gruss

Hans


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2008)

@hbl
kannst du mir jetzt noch sagen warum in dem pdf von siemens bei kat.3 je ein kanal L+ und einer L- schaltet, und nicht beide in reihe den L+?

nur wegen zusätzlicher sicherheit bei querschluss, oder hat das noch einen anderen grund?

grüße aus leipzig, bin ab morgen auf einem seminar zum thema "neue maschinenrichtlinie"


----------



## HBL (3 Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus

Aus Zeitgründen muss ich dich auf heute Abend vertrösten.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## HBL (3 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend Markus

So wie ich die Unterlagen von "TÜV" beurteile, wird zum einen mit der Abschaltung L+ und L- eine 2-Kanaligkeit mit 1-Fehlersicherheit gewährleistet.

Zum Andern wird so eine unkontrollierte Haltespannnung an den Ausgängen und nachfolgenden Kleinrelais sicher abgeschaltet.

Ich denke, so kann ein SIL 2 nach der Norm IEC 61508 erfüllt werden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, ohne diese Massnahme könnte dieser Sicherheitslevel nicht erreicht werden.

Ich hoffe, dir damit eine momentan befriedigende Antwort zu geben.

Viel Erfolg und interessante Erkenntnisse am morgigen Seminar.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Hans


----------



## Alexo (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass in einer bestehenden Anlage an einer dezentralen ET200S-Station ein Powermodul und ein Ausgangsmodul nachgerüstet werden sollen. Kann ich die Versorgungsspannung des Powermoduls auch direkt von einem im Schaltschrank befindlichen F-DO modul abgreifen? Oder muss ich zwangsläufig ein Schütz nach setzen, welches mir die 24V des Powermoduls schaltet?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Alex


----------



## sps-concept (20 Juli 2009)

*Modul*

Hallo,

das hängt letztendlich auch davon ab welcher F-DO das ist und was am Ende strommässig dranhängen soll. Infos dazu wären nicht schlecht.

André


----------



## Alexo (20 Juli 2009)

oh... ich vergaß..
Vorgesehen ist ein zweispuliges Ventil mit 100mA.
Das F-Ausgangsmodul ist ein 6ES7138-4FB03-0AB0 der ET200S.
Ist das so zulässig?


----------



## mitchih (7 Oktober 2009)

*L+ und Masse Schalten???*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ist mittlerweile bekannt, ob es erforderlich ist, den L+ und den L- zu schalten??

Denn ganz ehrlich ich kenne nur Anlagen wo der L+ über 2 in Reihe geschaltete Schliesser gelegt wurde.

Bzw. wenn ich nur l+ Weg schalte welche Kategorie kann ich dann erreichen??


----------



## mitchih (4 November 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> 
> ist mittlerweile bekannt, ob es erforderlich ist, den L+ und den L- zu schalten??
> 
> ...



Hallo,

muss das ganze nochmal nach oben holen, da ich bisher leider noch keine Antwort erhalten habe.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 November 2009)

Dazu ein entschiedenes "jein": Theoretisch könnten Ausgangsbaugruppen (auch wenn deren Betätigungsspannung redundant weggeschaltet ist), durch eine Fremdeinspeisung
- hinter den sicheren Abschaltkontakten bis zum Ausgangsbaugruppe
- in der Ausgangsbaugruppe selbst (davon hört man aber nur bei S5-Steuerungen) 
- zwischen Ausgang und Aktor 
anlaufen, obwohl die Schaltspannung vom Sicherheitsschaltgerät weggeschaltet ist.

Das Zauberwort heisst hier "Fehlerausschluss" . Diesen kann ich zumindest im Schaltschrank annehmen, wenn die Leiter so isoliert und verlegt sind, dass ein zufällig sich lösender Spannung führender Leiter sehr wahrscheinlich keinen galvanischen Kontakt zu den entsprechenden Leitern der abzsuchaltenden Baugruppe bekommt und die Steuerung der Anlage das Wegfallen der Spannung an anderer Stelle erkennt und entsprechende Aktionen wie abSchaltung/Warung auslöst.

Ich empfehle da, Fehlerausschlüsse auf einem separaten Blatt zu dokumentieren, was man nachher nachnutzen kann.

Die andere Frage ist: welches Risiko gehe ich damit ein. Bei sehr hohem Risiko würde ich eher weitere Maßnahmen wie L- wegschalten oder bei Ventilen Schaltspannung zusätzlich noch mal nach der SPS mit einer sicheren Kontaktvervielfältigung abschalten ergreifen.



Gruss Andreas


----------

